

Watching 'Jersey Shore' might make you dumber, study suggests - meowzero
http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/06/17/6851542-watching-jersey-shore-might-make-you-dumber-study-suggests#.Tfue8R5YcM8;twitter

======
HRoark
Unecessary...

